# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  "аватар " - неправильное слово для нас

## rangaraja nambi

Предлагаю не называть фото профиля "аватарами", "авами", "аватарками".
Это санскритское слово имеет совсем другой смысл, который известен большинству участников форума.
Мы не спускаемся в этот мир по своей воле, а падаем. Поэтому мы не аватары ни с какой точки зрения.
Можно использовать другое санскритское слово, или русское.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Это обозначение является общепринятым, и с этим уже ничего не поделаешь. Будем считать, что это омоним (слова, которые пишутся одинаково, но имеют разные значения).

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Общепринятые кем?
А если кто-то решит называть похмельный синдром "према-бхакти", нам тоже следует так выражаться?
Это просто локаята какая-то, опираться на общественное мнение, а не на шастры.
Омоним. Хм. Вся проблема в этих омонимах. Говорят одно, а значит совсем другое.
"In God we trust" к примеру.
Конечно, санскрит многозначный язык, это да...

----------


## Darshana

Вы не могли бы предложить какое-то конкретное слово вместо аватарка? Какое слово на Ваш взгляд будет более точным по смыслу и соответствовать шастрам?

А заодно приведите пожалуйста свой профиль в соответствие с правилами, иначе нам придется Ваш профиль удалить.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Вместо слова "аватарка", тьфу, можно использовать идиоматическое выражение "Фото профиля" или "Фото участника форума". Сразу ясно, что говорится о каком-то человеке, а не о Вараха-аватаре, к примеру.

Как это Вы очень неприветливо говорите "придется удалить". Сказали бы лучше "с великой печалью мы будем оторваны от сладостного общения с Вами (со слезами на глазах)".
А в чем проблема, фото надо поставить, или еще чего-то? Простите, не во всем еще разобрался...

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Ага, еще анкета. Ок

----------


## Darshana

> Вместо слова "аватарка", тьфу, можно использовать идиоматическое выражение "Фото профиля" или "Фото участника форума". Сразу ясно, что говорится о каком-то человеке, а не о Вараха-аватаре, к примеру.


Дело в том, что в нашем конкретном случае фото профиля - это фото профиля и располагется в профиле, а то что Вы пробуете заменить на другое слово будет отображаться не в профиле, а рядом с сообщением.



> Как это Вы очень неприветливо говорите "придется удалить". Сказали бы лучше "с великой печалью мы будем оторваны от сладостного общения с Вами (со слезами на глазах)".


Извините. Мои поклоны.



> А в чем проблема, фото надо поставить, или еще чего-то? Простите, не во всем еще разобрался...


Вам нужно установить то самое, о чем мы сейчас пишем. И все будет хорошо.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Все и так хорошо.
Но разве это фото не одного и того человека?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Слово "аватара" дословно означает "тот, кто нисходит". Однако также широко понимается как "экспансия". "Аватара" в сфере форумов - это как бы "экспансия" пользователя, его альтер эго, способ его самовыражения. На одном форуме его может представлять одно изображение, на другом другое. Поэтому можно говорить об "экспансиях" пользователя (аватарах). Также термин распространен в MMOG (Массовая многопользовательская онлайн-игра (англ. Massively Multiplayer Online Game, MMO, MMOG) — сетевая компьютерная игра, в которой одновременно участвует большое количество игроков). Это общепринятый термин, пример заимствования из Ведической культуры, впоследствии приобретшего самостоятельный устойчивый смысл.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Да это все понятно. Но "пример заимствования из Ведической культуры, 
впоследствии приобретшего самостоятельный смысл" - это то, что нам надо?
Ачарьи никогда не упортребляли слово "аватар" к дживам.
Здесь все-таки не MMORG...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я согласен, нужно использовать "фото пользователя" вместо "аватар". Альтер эго это вредная для духовной жизни глупость. А без фото в профиле удалять через какое-то время, данное на его туда постановку, о чем предупрежать еще в ходе регистрации.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Да это все понятно. Но "пример заимствования из Ведической культуры, 
> впоследствии приобретшего самостоятельный смысл" - это то, что нам надо?
> Ачарьи никогда не упортребляли слово "аватар" к дживам.
> Здесь все-таки не MMORG...


Ачарьи не употребляли, в то время не было Интернета. А духовные учителя ИСККОН употребляют. Вот статья инициирующего духовного учителя ИСККОН Е.М. Равиндры Сварупы прабху на официальном новостном сайте ИСККОН, где он говорит о том же самом, об интеграции слова "аватар" в английский язык (причем на удивление давнишней). Он вовсе не говорит о неприемлемости нового устойчивого значения слова для преданных.

http://news.iskcon.com/node/2056/200...%9D_descending

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Он вроде и не говорит о приемлимости нового значения.
Тут можно поспорить.
Например, в английском есть слово "джаггернаут".
Оно тоже довольно давно интегрировано.
Вы знаете, что оно означает? Да, правильно, Господь Джаганнатха.
Но, наверное Вы также и знаете, какой смысл оно имеет в английском языке.

1. Something, such as a belief or institution, that elicits blind and destructive devotion or to which people are ruthlessly sacrificed.
2. An overwhelming, advancing force that crushes or seems to crush everything in its path: 
"It doesn't assume that people need necessarily remain passive when confronted by what appears to be the juggernaut of history" (Christopher Lehmann-Haupt).
3. Juggernaut Used as a title for the Hindu deity Krishna.

Т.е., нечто огромное, страшное, крушашее все на своем пути и требующее кровавых жертв.
Это имеет какое-то отношение к реальности?

----------


## Radha-namini dd

На некоторых форумах используют слово 'юзерпик'. Если что, я ничего не имею против слова 'аватарка'.

----------


## Darshana

> На некоторых форумах используют слово 'юзерпик'. Если что, я ничего не имею против слова 'аватарка'.


 Радха-намини - ты гений :friends:  :victory:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Юзергениус

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Аватар - нормальное слово для форума. Всем понятное. Зачем еще вводить что-то новое и потом каждому участнику разъяснять, что оно означает?...

----------


## Лена

> Предлагаю не называть фото профиля "аватарами", "авами", "аватарками".
> Это санскритское слово имеет совсем другой смысл, который известен большинству участников форума.
> Мы не спускаемся в этот мир по своей воле, а падаем. Поэтому мы не аватары ни с какой точки зрения.
> Можно использовать другое санскритское слово, или русское.


 на ведическом форуме и в интернет пространстве, где свои законы,  пропустить такую чудесную возможность ? лишний раз упоминать сансктирское слово и даже убрать его (? будет грехом, мне кажется )

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Радха-намини - ты гений


как то пока за собой не замечала таких странностей. . .

----------


## roman

> Предлагаю не называть фото профиля "аватарами", "авами", "аватарками".


Поддерживаю.




> Зачем еще вводить что-то новое и потом каждому участнику  разъяснять, что оно означает?...


"изображение пользователя" не новое, а смысл(перевод) слова употребляемого на форумах. Не думаю, что данная фраза нуждается в объяснениях.
Если взять хронологию, а не первоисточник слова, то аватар не переведенное слово английской форумной терминологии, как и многие другие не переведены ввиду удобности и модности, командами переводчиков программных продуктов.

----------


## Michael

> "изображение пользователя" не новое, а смысл(перевод) слова употребляемого на форумах. Не думаю, что данная фраза нуждается в объяснениях.
> Если взять хронологию, а не первоисточник слова, то аватар не переведенное слово английской форумной терминологии, как и многие другие не переведены ввиду удобности и модности, командами переводчиков программных продуктов.


Какая сложно построенная фраза :-)
А я предлагаю называть компьютер не компьютером, а "персональной цифровой электронной вычислительной машиной". Вот так, просто и со вкусом. Можно говорить сокращенно - ПЦЭВМ. А такое устройство как "мышка" можно (и должно) называть "ручным масштабируемым устройством ввода графической информации". Сокращенно - РМУВГИ. Тоже просто и тоже со вкусом. 
Почему так надо говорить о компьютере? Да потому, что компьютер - это (цитата) "не переведенное слово английской вычислительной терминологии, как и многие другие не переведены ввиду удобности и модности, командами переводчиков программных продуктов." (конец цитаты).

----------


## roman

*Michael*, на мой взгляд в логической цепочке Вашего сообщения не хватает одного звена, причины по которой создана данная тема :




> Это санскритское слово имеет совсем другой смысл, который известен большинству участников форума.
> Мы не спускаемся в этот мир по своей воле, а падаем. Поэтому мы не аватары ни с какой точки зрения.


если не брать ее во внимание, то я с Вами согласен.

----------


## Michael

> *Michael*, на мой взгляд в логической цепочке Вашего сообщения не хватает одного звена, причины по которой создана данная тема :
> 
> 
> 
> если не брать ее во внимание, то я с Вами согласен.


Ямуначарья Прабху уже ответил на этот вопрос.
На мой взгляд, ответ был достаточно полным и понятным.

----------


## roman

> Ямуначарья Прабху уже ответил на этот вопрос.
> На мой взгляд, ответ был достаточно полным и понятным.


Спасибо, теперь я буду знать какой Ваш взгляд, как и Вы мой.

----------


## evg108

> Сообщение от Radha-namini dd 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				На некоторых форумах используют слово 'юзерпик'. Если что, я ничего не имею против слова 'аватарка'.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Радха-намини - ты гений



+5+5+5 :smilies:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Уважаемый *evg108*, Ваше сообщение было удалено из темы по причине полной его безграмотности. Пожалуйста, из уважения к пользователям форума, пользуйтесь хотя бы проверкой орфографии в Ворде.
(и кстати об аватарках - Ваша аватара не является изображением вайшнавской тематики и тем более собственной фотографией. Пожалуйста, приведите ее в соответствие с правилами форума).

----------


## Alex

Кстати, а не аватары ли мы в том смысле, что Господь проявляет Себя чыерез нас?

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Кстати, а не аватары ли мы в том смысле, что Господь проявляет Себя чыерез нас?


Эх. Ну да. Есть Свамша-аватары, категория Бога, есть Вибхиннамша-аватары, дживы.
Господь проявляет Себя через все. 
Он есть Все. васудевах сарвам ити.
сарвам кхалвидам брахма.
Просто это вайшнавский форум, а вайшнавы это слуги Вишну, а не самих себя, частичек Вишну.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Какая сложно построенная фраза :-)
> А я предлагаю называть компьютер не компьютером, а "персональной цифровой электронной вычислительной машиной". Вот так, просто и со вкусом. Можно говорить сокращенно - ПЦЭВМ. А такое устройство как "мышка" можно (и должно) называть "ручным масштабируемым устройством ввода графической информации". Сокращенно - РМУВГИ. Тоже просто и тоже со вкусом. 
> Почему так надо говорить о компьютере? Да потому, что компьютер - это (цитата) "не переведенное слово английской вычислительной терминологии, как и многие другие не переведены ввиду удобности и модности, командами переводчиков программных продуктов." (конец цитаты).


Нет, это не так. 
Есть технические термины, рмувги там всякие, а есть термины философские, мировоззренческие.
Которые в сущности определяют наши цели в жизни, наши желания, наши понятия о добре и зле и т.д.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Юзерпик всем хорошее слово, кроме того, что не очень распространено. Я, например, до сих пор некоторое время соображаю, когда с ним сталкиваюсь. Хотя это вопрос привычки...
Что касается "аватара", то можно переименовать в "аватарку"  :smilies:  Понятно, что аватарка - это нечто маленькое и комичное, явно не Вишну-таттва :mig:

----------


## Alex

> Что касается "аватара", то можно переименовать в "аватарку"  Понятно, что аватарка - это нечто маленькое и комичное, явно не Вишну-таттва :mig:


Именно! Согласен с вами)

----------


## Стрельцов Антон

Насколько изобретателен ум в том,чтобы отвлечь живое существо от главного - служения ...

----------

